# Bike Maintenance and Repair course



## BackLoafRiver (Jan 31, 2013)

Huge shout out to our LBS, Center Street Cycles and one of their techs named Jay.  They decided that winter is slow for them so they would offer a free maintenance and repair course for a limited number of customers. Luckily, I got in on the first round and went to class #1 last night.

The course is geared for people of all knowledge and backgrounds so we have one guy who just bought is first road bike all the way up to someone who toured last summer and wants to build his own ride from the ground up. I already learned a few things about proprietary designs and some info about parts I never really knew.  

2.5 hours long intro to bikes and basic part lingo. Mostly lecture format, starting next week we bring our own bikes in and do basic repairs.  Each class will be dedicated to a different part of the bike. Tires and wheels one class (including truing and tubeless conversions for those interested) all the way up through drivetrain. I think the only class we won't get to is suspension. (which is fine, most of the guys in there are roadies anyway...I think I am the only one who actively mtb's. I'll bring my road ride just to do something different)

I think right now the plan is to have the class until it becomes too nice and we can ride.  And, as I said, the best part, the only cost is what we want to spend upgrading or fixing on our bikes. (I need a new chain on mine and would like to upgrade the wheels)  

I'll update as the class progresses but one thing is for sure, this has clearly given me the itch to ride.


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 31, 2013)

It's well worth your time and will save you tons of money down the road! The only thing offered around here here is preventive maintenance and how to change a tube!


----------



## bvibert (Jan 31, 2013)

That sounds pretty awesome! I'm pretty confident working on my bikes, but I'd love the opportunity to get some pointers from the pros.

Keep us updated on how it goes..


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Jan 31, 2013)

Will do.  i am NOT confident in the least and I were stuck in the woods with a broken part, I'd be in trouble.  This should help immensely.


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 31, 2013)

BackLoafRiver said:


> Will do.  i am NOT confident in the least and I were stuck in the woods with a broken part, I'd be in trouble.  This should help immensely.



Ride with bvibert, he's a good trailside mechanic and has bailed us all out!


----------



## bvibert (Jan 31, 2013)

o3jeff said:


> Ride with bvibert, he's a good trailside mechanic and has bailed us all out!



Thanks for the kind words... When you're as big as me and ride the junk that I ride then you have to be good at fixing stuff, or else you're not riding..


----------



## TheBEast (Jan 31, 2013)

That is way cool.....I know enough to get me by but would love something like this!  Good way to build shop loyalty for sure!!


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Feb 1, 2013)

o3jeff said:


> Ride with bvibert, he's a good trailside mechanic and has bailed us all out!



Will do. Actually, I will be in Connecticut twice in 3 weeks. The first being Mid-March (Burlington Area) and the second being in early April. (Hartford Area)  Both times I should have time to ride if trails are open. The only issue is I can't bring my bike. Would love to get a ride in at least once.


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 1, 2013)

Let us know, there's good riding in both areas.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 1, 2013)

I would love yo hook up with you for a ride.  March and April can be a little soft around here though.  We'll have to see how things work out.  I don't have any spare bikes, but I bet we could find someone with something for you to ride.  What size frame do you normally ride?

If you're going to be in the area around March 16th I highly recommend you make a trip to Ski Sundown for the spring bump comp:

http://skisundown.com/Events/tabid/179/ModuleID/527/ItemID/65/mctl/EventDetails/Default.aspx

It's a good time, even if you don't want to compete or ski bumps. :beer:


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 1, 2013)

I have 2 mountain bikes if you're around 5-8 tall.


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Feb 1, 2013)

o3jeff said:


> I have 2 mountain bikes if you're around 5-8 tall.




Im 5'7 and usually ride a medium.  Thanks so much for the offer.


----------



## marcski (Feb 1, 2013)

http://www.sheldonbrown.com/

Everything you'll ever need to know is there.

But, nothing beats hands-on instruction.  .


----------



## bvibert (Feb 1, 2013)

Some of Sheldon's stuff is getting a little dated unfortunately, but it's still a great resource.  On the MTB side you can also pick up a bunch of good info on MTBR, though you have to filter through some junk to get at it.


----------



## MR. evil (Feb 10, 2013)

BackLoafRiver said:


> Will do. Actually, I will be in Connecticut twice in 3 weeks. The first being Mid-March (Burlington Area) and the second being in early April. (Hartford Area)  Both times I should have time to ride if trails are open. The only issue is I can't bring my bike. Would love to get a ride in at least once.



April seems more realistict than March, by that time Case Mt should be rideable as the place drains very well. Either 03Jeff or I should be able to give a tour. Case has everything from techy XC to X-struntry to light free ride. 

Are you going to be around during the week or on the weekend?


----------



## bvibert (Feb 11, 2013)

Nice to meet you at the Summit BackLoafRiver!  Keep that bump comp in mind for the 16th of March...


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Feb 13, 2013)

MR. evil said:


> April seems more realistict than March, by that time Case Mt should be rideable as the place drains very well. Either 03Jeff or I should be able to give a tour. Case has everything from techy XC to X-struntry to light free ride.
> 
> Are you going to be around during the week or on the weekend?



Both. Should be there Thursday through Sunday right now.

Bvibert - nice meeting you too! I will keep the bump comp in mind. There is a better than average chance I will just show up and drink/ watch people who ski better than I do but it would be cool to check out.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 26, 2013)

Have you been to any more maintenance classes BackLoafRiver?


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Feb 26, 2013)

Yeah, we have had two more since my first post. The second class was on basic wheel and tire maintenance. (nothing on truing yet) Last week we did a class on replacing brake cable and housing as well as how to adjust the three major types of brakes. The only nab was he DIDN'T cover hydraulic disc as we all had either road bikes or mech. disc. 

The next class is scheduled for next week and we are going to cover shifting/ derailleur adjustment. I have already learned a TON but feel a little overwhelmed.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 26, 2013)

BackLoafRiver said:


> Yeah, we have had two more since my first post. The second class was on basic wheel and tire maintenance. (nothing on truing yet) Last week we did a class on replacing brake cable and housing as well as how to adjust the three major types of brakes. The only nab was he DIDN'T cover hydraulic disc as we all had either road bikes or mech. disc.
> 
> The next class is scheduled for next week and we are going to cover shifting/ derailleur adjustment. I have already learned a TON but feel a little overwhelmed.



There's not really much to adjust on hydraulic disc, aside from aligning the caliper.  They do require periodic bleeding though, which is good to know how to do (if you have to service them that is).


----------

